# Rear-facing Height Limit for Britax Roundabout



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 2006 Roundabout (US version). It says the rear-facing weight limit is 33 pounds. The manual does not give a height limit for rear facing. In fact the only height limit says not to use once the shell is level with the child's ears. I have often seen on this board that the recommendation is to only rear face until the child's head is an inch from the top of the shell. My DD's is about 1/3 of an inch from the top. Would it be better not to rear face or can I still use it? I need to get 5 kids with 4 car seats in a van for a trip out of town with friends on Friday. It's become quite the puzzle but if I can rear face everything will fall into place. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

once the childs head is 1 inch from the top, the seat is outgrowm, I'm sorry. it really is VERY important for that space to be there. The child needs teh shell over their head to protect them in a collision, otherwise their head can impact stuff in the vehicle. The roundabout is a very small seat with a short shell. Many kids only make it to 1-2 years rearfacing in that seat. Now..the baby could rearface in it, probably, but notthe 3 yo.


----------



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks. Would she still be able to use it forward facing given what the manual says for height? The baby is in a bucket but he'll move to the Roundabout later. Usually it is used by DD forward facing in my DH's truck. My van has only 1 forward facing tether in the 3rd row. It would be easiest to put the 2 big car seats in the back rear facing with my didnt know about sliding middles seats and wish I had bought a van with that! I appreciate the help.


----------



## pixels99 (Jul 8, 2009)

The top of head even with shell rule should be only for rear facing. Generally the rule for forward facing is top of ears (or eyes) even with the top of the shell or shoulders over the top slots or weight over the limit. When any of those happen, the seat is outgrown.

Check your manual to be sure, but those are the general rules.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixels99* 
The top of head even with shell rule should be only for rear facing. Generally the rule for forward facing is top of ears (or eyes) even with the top of the shell or shoulders over the top slots or weight over the limit. When any of those happen, the seat is outgrown.

Check your manual to be sure, but those are the general rules.

No, rfing is 1" of hard shell above top of head, NOT even with. Ffing is tips of ears.


----------



## pixels99 (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
No, rfing is 1" of hard shell above top of head, NOT even with. Ffing is tips of ears.

The rear facing rule is one inch of hard shell above the top of the head _unless the manufacturer instructs otherwise_. The OP said her manual says even with the top of the shell.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixels99* 
The rear facing rule is one inch of hard shell above the top of the head _unless the manufacturer instructs otherwise_. The OP said her manual says even with the top of the shell.

Britax changed that rule from top of shell to 1" and made it retroactive on all seats.

The only seat I know of that allows to the top of shell (or headrest) is the complete air.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixels99* 
The rear facing rule is one inch of hard shell above the top of the head _unless the manufacturer instructs otherwise_. The OP said her manual says even with the top of the shell.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Britax changed that rule from top of shell to 1" and made it retroactive on all seats.

The only seat I know of that allows to the top of shell (or headrest) is the complete air.

Indeed, it's retroactive.

OP, are you measuring like this?


----------

